
Ask HN: Developers, How do you keep yourselves motivated? - mangatmodi
I have several goals related to my career and life but after a full day at office(developer  job), I find it impossible to do anything related to learning. Every morning I wake up motivated but by the evening there is no energy. I just want to watch Netflix and then sleep<p>Is it a sign of overwork, or burnout or something else. How  do other developers deal with the same?
======
Kazooie_Bird
Check this out, you may find it useful:

[https://alexvermeer.com/getmotivated/](https://alexvermeer.com/getmotivated/)

